# 7mm



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

What is the 7mm like for recoil compared to something like a 308 or 30-06. Also wat is it like for accuracy, balistics, range. Is it a good gun for hunting everything from deer to moose and grizzly bears.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

The 7mm kicks a little more than the 06 but not so bad its unpleasent to shoot.The 7mm is an excellent deer/elk/moose caliber but if your going hunting grizzly's i'd want something a little bigger say .338.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

my gun is a model 700 lss, and its 10 pounds, but it kicked less than my grandpas 308 pump carbine


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

7mm fits some place between a 30-06 and a 300 win mag. I shoot a 300 win mag and find that this thing has more recoil then any other gun I have or have shot. So what I did was put a limbsaver recoil pad on it. I had to make sure that the gun still fit to my sholder after putting it on. Before the pad I could go though about half a box before I had to quit. Now I can shoot several boxes before having to call the ice truck. I know the 300 win mag could kill anything in north or south amarica. I hear nothing but good about 7mm so I would say do a bit more looking for at it, shoot one if you can, and look at putting some sort of recoil pad on it like I did. Best thing I did for my gun. :beer:


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

get the 7mm mag becasue if you like to eat your deer the frotn shoulder will be gone if you shoot it with a 300 mag. i have seen deer with 3 inch holes through both shoulders shot at closer range (100 yards or less) and the meat is just wrecked.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

To answer the original question, the 7 is generally considered good medicine for everyting except griz. Not that griz are armour plated or anything, but they are much more dangerous than say a wounded moose, elk, or deer. For a dedicated griz rifle I'd want somthing considerably larger than any of the 7's, minimum of 33 caliber W/.358 or .375 being much preferred. For a rifle needed to hold off a surprise attack while you're gutting your moose then you just need a rifle you can shoot well under pressure.

Meat loss is due to poor bullet placement and improper bullet selection, not any one particular caliber. I've ruined far more meat with my 270win than my 300Win. Ballistic tips and bones are a bad combination for ruined meat, they do kill like lightning though. I've seen lots of meat damage with 223's and 243's, also have seen it W/7rem and 338. Again it's due to bullet placement and construction, not any one particular caliber.


----------

